# Older homelite trimmers



## James Miller (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm looking for information on the 30cc version of the homelite bandit motor. Mostly what I can find it on. I plan on using it on my friction bikes.

This might not get many responses but worth a shot.


----------



## TreeJoe (Mar 26, 2017)

Do you know the model number on it? st-185?


----------



## James Miller (Mar 26, 2017)

I learned a lot of the 30cc motors came on pressure washers or tillers. May see if a replacement P/C is available for the 30cc models and put it on one of the bandits. Have a pair of 31cc ryobis I'm Gona try for now.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Apr 3, 2017)

Sorry I can't help with your question, but I'm way interested in learning more about your friction bikes. 

Sub'd


----------



## James Miller (Apr 3, 2017)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Sorry I can't help with your question, but I'm way interested in learning more about your friction bikes.
> 
> Sub'd


I'll try to get more photos and some info soon.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Apr 3, 2017)

I am kinda curious why you like these engines in particular? I mean, why not something more readily available? For instance, the Stihl 4-mix engines should have a good bit more torque. A CL ad wanting to buy them running or not should turn up some bargains that sat too long with old gas. I've had good luck with aftermarket carbs to bring em back to life.


----------



## James Miller (Apr 3, 2017)

GrassGuerilla said:


> I am kinda curious why you like these engines in particular? I mean, why not something more readily available? For instance, the Stihl 4-mix engines should have a good bit more torque. A CL ad wanting to buy them running or not should turn up some bargains that sat too long with old gas. I've had good luck with aftermarket carbs to bring em back to life.


The 2 strokes run away from any small 4 stroke we have tried. Plus there's a lot of mods the cross over from the RC boat/plain world for the little homelites. And people pretty much give them away. All three motors were free. The one on the blue bike mounted to the forks has 60+ miles on it and will push the bike to near 30mph. Picked up an idea for stuffing the crank on them I want to try maybe bring the squish down to .018 raise exhaust probly blow it up. Its all in fun. The RC guys say they will beat the crank to death if compression gets above 130-135.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Apr 3, 2017)

Can't beat free.


----------



## James Miller (Apr 3, 2017)

Whats a good price on the 4mix motors if there cheap enough I'd be more then willing to give one a try.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Apr 4, 2017)

I've bought a couple clean looking but non-running that'd been left gassed up over winter for &100-120. In your case selling the shaft, gear head and cutter assembly should recoup much of that. Fs90 is the smaller most common, fs110 is the same engine on ht100 extended reach hedge trimmer and ht101 pole saw. Fs130 is much rarer but the big boy of the bunch and a claimed 30% more power than the 110. In addition to gummed up carbs, carboned up or out of spec exhaust valves are an easy fix. 

You'll like how easy these start when they're "right". Often one pull with a quick hand to flick the choke off and they'll be sputtering along. They do sound funny though.


----------

